# Holster for XDm 9



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Recently purchased an XDm 9 and I need a Blackhawk SERPA holster for it...do the normal XD model holsters work for these?


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am almost positive the dimensions are not the same, thus most holsters will not be compatible. I could be wrong. If you ask around there might be another holster whose dimensions are close, if i remember correctly.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

According to the guys on the XD forum, the XDM will work in the serpa holster just fine.


----------

